# Wolf Attack--LSPP



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Wolf attacks family in Lake Superior Provincial Park over Labor Day weekend:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20060906.wxwolf06/BNStory/National/?cid=al_gam_nletter_newsUp


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Wow! I was just up there. Surprised I didn't hear about it


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

Come on! Wolfs don't hurt people as the Federal Judges and the State of Michigan:yikes:


----------

